# Pfadfinder in der neuen Bike



## AnthonyXIV (9. Januar 2004)

@ all, 

das neue Bergwerk Pfadfinder hat den Biketest (Enduro Bikes) mit einem "SUPER" Test verlassen!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus.

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (9. Januar 2004)

hi anTONI

welches magazin ??? Brigitte - goldene revue - frau im spiegel - titanic ?????????

man kann ja nie wissen wo du die biketester grade schmierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (9. Januar 2004)

unser Anthony meint die "Bike"

die bibel aller unwissenden ... die titanic des katholizismus ... das texas chainsaw massaker des budhismus ... den hustler für priester ..  blabla ..

auf alle fälle kompliment an Bergwerk ... wobei ich für mich ganz persönlich die bike so gehaltvoll halte wie ein mcdonalds sesam brötchen ...

das waren alle metaphern für heute *daumendrück*


----------



## Endurance (9. Januar 2004)

Den Bericht in der Bike habe ich auch gerade gelesen. Was mich etwas erstaunt ist die Tatsache daß fast nur noch Manitou verbaut wird! Keine einzige Marzocchi Gabel dran. 
Der Hype um SPV wird mir langsam unheimlich, so richtig gutes habe ich über die Gabel noch nicht gehört (außer in Zeitschriften), bei dem Dämpfer sind aller gleicher Meinung => GUT. 

Hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Haltbarkeit der Minute One?

Ciao


----------



## Eisenfaust (9. Januar 2004)

Schade, daß fast nur noch 'Sessel auf Rädern' getestet werden. Wo bleiben eigentlich die Hardtails? Doch nicht etwa auf der Strecke?

Mich würde in der Tat auch interessieren, weshalb Manitou Gabeln bei Bergwerk verbaut werden. Sind Marzocchi oder Magura zu teuer? Oder nicht 'exklusiv' genug?
In 'Fachmagazinen' kommen die Manitous immer ganz gut weg, trotzdem liest man dann, wenn man genau liest, daß manitou sehr große Probleme mit der Produktstreuung hat/habe (vor allem Laufbuchsen). In einschlägigen Foren/Usenetgruppen liest man dann auch von Problemen mit der Ferderwegverstellung bzw. der Vorspannungseinstellung (da soll der Haken öfter man 'ausgehakt' sein).
Nicht daß ich etwas gegen Manitou hätte, mich interessiert es nur brennend, warum gerade Manitou. Oder hat Anthony XIV gewürfelt? 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Brägel (9. Januar 2004)

kann schon sein, dass der Pfadfinder ein tolles Bke ist. Ich weiß es nicht. Aber was die Bike schreibt ist ja immer gelinde gesagt mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Und was die Auswahl der Komponenten betrifft, so dürfte entscheidend sein, welche Produkte gerade angesagt sind (was mit der "gekauften" Unterstützung der Mags zu tun hat) und welche OEM Einkaufskonditionen gemacht werden. Gerade hier sind fast unsinnig günstige EK denkbar für die Bikehersteller um Marktanteile der Komponentenhersteller zu gewinnen (Shimano jetzt mit Komplettgruppen, hier gehts wohl um die Bremsen ....). Komisch ist ja schon, dass kaum ein Bike mit Bremsen von Hope und auch kaum mehr mit MZ Gabeln kommt - oder eben doch nicht so komisch...

aber da das alles nur Unterstellungen und Überlegungen sind  werd ich Probefahren: DT 210 gegen SPV Swinger und vielleicht auch Faunus gegen Pfadfinder.

Ich bin schleißlich mir gegenüber unparteiisch  

Anthony, wie schauts mit dem Termin aus?


----------



## Stue (9. Januar 2004)

____ja was schreibt die Bike in ihrem Test denn genau. Bin unterwegs und habe gerade keine Möglichkeit, das Magazin zu erstehen...


----------



## Eisenfaust (14. Januar 2004)

Ich habe den 'Test'  gerade eben auch gelesen, bisschen spaet, ich weiss.   
Der Test kommt mir etwas eigenartig vor ... Die Steifigkeit des Faunus reisst mich nicht vom Hocker, die ist im unteren Viertel zu finden, ebenso wie der STW-Wert. Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie sich letztlich das Faunus faehrt, aber eines der STW-Low-End Raeder hat einen so weichen Hinterbau, dass er laut 'bike' jeder Rinne nachgeht (Name/Hersteller vergessen, tut mir leid).
Der Tenor in diesem Thread klang ja schon an, was sich letztlich im Kopf nach dem Lesen dieses Tests im eigenen Kopf etabliert - ein etwas bitteres Geschmacksgefuehl. 'Super' ist etwas uebertrieben, finde ich, wenn man die Testbedingungen und Erklaerungen liest, sich die Steifigkeitswerte dann ansieht und zuletzt den Fahrtest liest. Aber wie gesagt, moeglicherweise muss man das MTB erst fahren, bevor man sich ein definitives Urteil bilden kann. Haltbarkeit ist fuer mich immer noch ein Kriterium, das ich im Zweifelsfalle dem Fahrkomfort vorziehen wuerde und wenn es richtig ist, dass ein 'weicher' Hinterbau (ich nehme an, die Steifigkeitswerte beziehen sich auch Verwindungstests am Hinterbau, oder?) durchaus fuer eine Wartungsanfaelligkeit steht (Lagerbuchsen etc., kommt wohl auf das Prinzip des Hinterbaues an), dann ueberkommt mich schon ein komisches Gefuehl. Vor allem, wenn man sich den Preis von 4000 Euro ansieht!

Gruesse,
Eisenfaust


----------



## XC_Freund (14. Januar 2004)

Ich persönlich ziehe zwar Steife Rahmen vor, aber Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit müssen überhauptnichts miteinander zu tun haben! Ein richtig harter Rahmen knackt u. U. sogar schneller weg, als einer der etwas flext. Ich habe den Test jetzt nicht vor mir, aber das Bergwerk  war von seiner absoluten Steifigkeit doch nicht im letzten Viertel(wen interessiert bei der Bikegattung schon das Gewicht, wenn es um +- 200g geht):


----------



## Brägel (14. Januar 2004)

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich es auch gelesen. Also wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, kommt das Super wohl nur zustande, weil die Leistung explizit nicht in Zusammenhang mit dem Preis gebracht wurde  warum eigentlich auf einmal nicht mehr  hatten die das nicht immer gemacht? Wenn man sich mal den Preis vom Canyon oder anderen ansieht .... Unabhängig davon irritiert mich aber auch der Steifigkeitswert.

Wie stehts denn um die Steifigkeit beim Faunus, weiß das jemand? Naja Bergwerk müßte es ja wissen. Bitte um Info! Danke.


----------



## Eisenfaust (14. Januar 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich ziehe zwar Steife Rahmen vor, aber Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit müssen überhauptnichts miteinander zu tun haben! Ein richtig harter Rahmen knackt u. U. sogar schneller weg, als einer der etwas flext. Ich habe den Test jetzt nicht vor mir, aber das Bergwerk  war von seiner absoluten Steifigkeit doch nicht im letzten Viertel(wen interessiert bei der Bikegattung schon das Gewicht, wenn es um +- 200g geht):



Hallo XC-Freund.
Von 12 getesteten 'Bikes' war es in beiden Kategorien das viertletzte, also im letzten Viertel, sowohl absolute Steifigkeit als auch STW. Ich sehe Dein Argument ein, dass ein zu harter Hinterbau (wird denn bei diesem Wert der Hinterbau gemessen oder das gesamte Rad? Ich weiss das leider nicht, steht auch nichts bei ...) eher Probleme bereitet. Witzig ist, dass die 'bike'-Redakteure im gleichen Atemzug aber sagen, dass ein steifer Hinterbau Garant fuer die Langlebigkeit der Lagerbuchsen und des Daempfers sei. Bei einem Kandidaten bemaengeln sie sogar das Flexen des Hinterbaues.
Naja, mich hat das irgendwie schon etwas sehr verwundert, einerseits die Argumentation FUER einen steifen Hinterbau und dann die absolute Positionierung des Faunus auf den hinteren Plaetzen - und dann das Testurteil 'SUPER'. Fuer mich liest sich das im ersten Moment so, als waere es unerheblich (aber warum dann die Angaben und diese Begruendung?). Im zweiten Moment aber kommen doch Bedenken auf. Tut mir leid, ich verstehe es nicht. Stabilitaet ist offenbar bei einem Enduro auch nicht mehr eines der obersten Kriterien, wir koennen ja in der naechsten Saison entweder 4000 Oecken fuer ein neues Faunus ausgeben oder 200 Steinchen fuer den Service in der Bike-Apotheke (Lagerwechsel/Wartung).

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (14. Januar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> dann die absolute Positionierung des Faunus auf den ...fuer ein neues Faunus ausgeben oder 200 Steinchen
> Gruss Eisenfaust



wieso sprichst du immer vom Faunus  Getestet wurde der Pfadfinder


----------



## Endurance (15. Januar 2004)

Also das mit dem STW Wert ist eh fraglich. STW=Steigkeit/(Gewicht des Rahmens + Dämpfergewicht). Also das man den Dämpfer einbaut sehe ich ja noch ein, aber diesen dem Gewicht aufzuschlagen halte ich für fragwürdig, da wenn ich einen schweren Stahfederdämpfer drin habe die Steifigkeit sich gg.über einem Luftdämpfer kaum ändern wird. Außderdem hat die Bike beim Corratec den Dämpfer vergessen (ist das einzige Rad mit Stahlfeder).

Bei der absoluten Steifigkeit liegt das Pfadfinder im Mittelfeld. Es gibt sowieso kaum extreme Unterschiede (Ausnahmen Canyon und KTM+Fisher). Da das Pfadfinder einen der schersten Luftdämpfer eingebaut hat würde sich ohne dessen Gewicht auch der STW gg.über den anderen verbessern.
==> Also meiner Meinung nach alles im Lot bei Bergwerk

mich würd' nur interessieren wie der hohe Wert bei Canyon zustande kommt. Durch die kurze Wippe oder kurzen Hinterbau oder Meßfehler?. Das Rocky hat auch eine kurze Wippe jedoch eine deutliche schlechtere Steifigkeit.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (15. Januar 2004)

Hi @ all, 

den niedrigen STW Wert können wir uns auch nicht erklären. Vielleicht hängts aber damit zusammen (stand nicht in der BIKE) dass es sich um einen Prototyp gehandelt hat.
Mein subjektiver Eindruck (AnthonyXIV = 92kg) ist, dass es um einiges steifer ist als ein vergleichbares Faunus. Usere Testfahrer haben durchweg ein ähnliches Gefühl.

@ Brägel, 

die Testcrew für den Termin bei Bergwerk kann sich ja davon überzeugen.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Brägel (15. Januar 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all,
> 
> den niedrigen STW Wert können wir uns auch nicht erklären. Vielleicht hängts aber damit zusammen (stand nicht in der BIKE) dass es sich um einen Prototyp gehandelt hat.
> Mein subjektiver Eindruck (AnthonyXIV = 92kg) ist, dass es um einiges steifer ist als ein vergleichbares Faunus. Usere Testfahrer haben durchweg ein ähnliches Gefühl.
> ...



ja, gern. Wir wissen ja alle, dass man sich nicht unbedingt auf das Urteil der Mags verlassen kann und können uns Gott sei dank vor Ort einen eigenen Eindruck verschaffen.

Habt ihr schon einen Termin ins Auge gefasst? Und wie soll das denn ablaufen? Bei euch direkt vor dem Werkstor - oder fahren wir gemeinsam zu einer kleinen geeigneten Teststrecke mit etwas Steigung und ein paar holpernden Hindernissen - verschiedene Dämpfer und Bikes im Gepäck?

Und nicht vergessen, interessiere mich mehr für das Faunus, brauch zum Test eines in L und will SPV gegen DT probieren.

Zur Steifigkeit: Was und wie wird da eigentlich gemessen? Führt ihr nicht selbst solche Messungen durch? Wie schneidet das Faunus dann ab?

Gruß vom übergelaufenen Neckar

Uwe


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo nochmals.
Also, verzeiht bitte, offenbar kann ich weder lesen, richtig hinschauen noch bin ich in der Lage, ein paar Sachen gleichzeitig zu machen. Sicher ist es das Pfadfinder und nicht das Faunus, irgendwie gibts da einen synaptischen Kurzschluss in meinem Kopf ...

Beim genauen Hinsehen im Test der 'bike' ist das Pfadfinder mit 60Nm/mm angeben, damit bewegt es sich in der oberen Haelfte. Das Canyon mit ueber 80 Nm/mm scheint ein Ausreisser zu sein, ebenso nach unten das KTM mit seinen knappen 30 Nm/mm.


----------



## rAdrenalin (15. Januar 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei euch direkt vor dem Werkstor - oder fahren wir gemeinsam zu einer kleinen geeigneten Teststrecke mit etwas Steigung und ein paar holpernden Hindernissen - verschiedene Dämpfer und Bikes im Gepäck?


Hallo Brägel!
Da wir hier ja das "Tor zum Schwarzwald" sind haben wir die Berge quasi "vor dem Werkstor" ;-) und unsere (kleine) Hausstrecke auf der ich immer fahre wenns drum geht ein bike auf die Funktion zu testen hat schon von allem ein bisschen drin, man kann natürlich auch eine längere Tour - dann mit sicherlich noch vielfältigeren möglichkeiten - machen.
Zum Termin weiß ich jetzt nichts, da sag ich Anthony er soll was von sich geben...

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (15. Januar 2004)

rAdrenalin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Brägel!
> ... und unsere (kleine) Hausstrecke auf der ich immer fahre wenns drum geht ein bike auf die Funktion zu testen hat schon von allem ein bisschen drin...



ja klar, das soll reichen. ich will ja nicht 2 - 3 mal 20 km fahren. So, dann bin ich mal auf Terminvorschläge gespannt. Da sich ja noch andere an die Testaktion hängen wollen, wäre vielleicht ein ein eigener Thread sinnvoll.


----------



## Stue (17. Januar 2004)

_____So, habe jetzt auch mal in Ruhe den Test in der aktuellen Bike gelesen. War leider grundsätzlich enttäuscht - nicht vom Pfadfinder, sondern vom groß angekündigten Enduro-Test. Irgendwie geraten diese Tests immer zu oberflächlich, unter anderem: "...Mit ein paar feinfühligen Modifikationen geht das Bike in Jahr zwei 'nach Scheffer'. Und es gefällt uns besser denn je..." Wusste gar nicht, das letzte Saison auch schon ein Pfadfinder gebaut wurde. Da haben die doch glatt Faunus und Pfadfinder durcheinandergebracht...  

Dennoch: Das Pfadfinder hat ja mit "super" abgeschnitten. Das Gesamtgewicht finde ich mit 12,9 kg angemessen, obwohl der Rahmen zu den schwereren in der Testreihe gehört (was mir nicht unrecht ist, da er dann hoffentlich auch dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend stabil ausgelegt ist). Ist ja letztlich auch eine Frage des Aufbaus (Komponentenwahl). Bei der absoluten Steifigkeit schneidet das Pfadfinder IMHO gut ab - wird auch für schwere Kerle (wie für mich) reichen.

Mich würde halt von den Bergwerk-Spezialisten interessieren, warum eine vergleichsweise kurze Oberrohrlänge (bei Größe M: 551 mm) und dafür ein eher längerer Vorbau (115 mm) als Geometrieansatz für das Pfadfinder verwendet wurde (in Verbindung mit recht schrägem Sitzrohr: 74,9°). Welche Vorteile ergeben sich im Vergleich zu einem längeren Oberrohr mit kürzerem Vorbau mit geraderem Sitzrohr (wie z.B. beim Faunus)?

Ansonsten ein wirklich geiles Bike. Freue mich sehr auf die Probefahrt vor Ort! Tendiere auf dem Papier momentan eher zum Pfadfinder (in der engeren Wahl sind noch Faunus, Specialized Enduro und Fusion Raid).

Über den Aufbau bzw. die Komponetenwahl müsste ich beim Pfadfinder noch eine Weile nachdenken. Kommt halt darauf an, was man damit fahren möchte. Bei mir würde es eher in Richtung soulige Touren mit anspruchsvollen Singel-Trails und einmal im Jahr Gardasee-Aufenthalt gehen...


----------



## birg (17. Januar 2004)

@die Meisten:
Vor dem Massentest in Pforzheim die Euch unverständlichen Bewertungskriterien der Bike-Tester bei
"[email protected]" klären.
MfG
Bk


----------



## Brägel (18. Januar 2004)

stue,

du sprichst mir in vielem aus der Seele. Bei der Passage " im zweiten Jahr nach Lutz .." hab ich auch gedacht: was schreiben die für einen Müll? Im weiteren Heft, wie eigentlich in sämtlichen Ausgaben, setzt sich die Fehlersucht dann fort ... Aber so what, die Mags sind halt absolut billig und oberflächlich gemacht. Es geht ja Gott sei Dank auch nicht darum, welches Heft wir kaufen wollen, sondern welches Bike. Und da müssen wir uns schon selbst ein Bild machen.

Die Geometrie des Pfadfinders kann ich auf dem Papier auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Für mich ist das Oberrohr zu kurz. Unter anderem ein Grund, warum ich mehr zum Faunus tendiere. Und Gewicht wird in der Liga überbewertet. Die Bike schreibt was von über 160 mm Federweg. Ich denke es sind 145 max. - was denn nun? Aber die schreiben ja auch die Black Platinum hätte SPV-Technik. Ich sag ja, das Heft strotzt vor Ungereimtheiten und Fehlern.

Mir würde gerade noch viel dazu einfallen, aber mein Weib hat den Weg zum Schlafgemach angetreten und ich werde jetzt mal folgen. Schließlich wollen wir morgen noch biken.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2004)

Geht es nur mir so oder stört es auch Andere, dass häufig "Prototypen" als Testobjekte verwendet werden. Ich finde das unseriös, denn zum Einen ist das die Standardausrede, wenn irgendwas kritisiert wird und zum Anderen ist das Produkt, das der Kunde im Laden erhält, einfach mal nicht mit dem Testobjekt vergleichbar. Neben (keine Ahnung ob das Bergwerk auch so ist) unterschiedlichen Produktionsverfahren zwischen Serie und Prototyp wird zum Teil noch an der Geometrie gefeilt. - Am Ende kommt jedenfalls ein anderes Produkt auf den Markt als das getestete Vorserienmodell. Ich finde, dass die Hersteller lieber ihr neuestes Stück einen Monat später, dafür aber in einem Zustand testen lassen sollten, der der oftmals angepriesenen Firmenphilosophie entspricht.


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo [email protected]
Denk mal nach! Wenn eines der sogenannten 'Bike'-Magazine einen Prototypen 'testet', ist das Gefährt noch vor der Serie und mit wenig Werbeaufwand in aller Munde! Ich schätze, daß weniger als 20% der Leser wirklich darüber nachdenken, was es heißt, einen Prototypen zu testen und zu bewerten.


----------



## Lumix (18. Januar 2004)

...Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht, sind wir Kunden der Bikezeitungen aber nicht Schuld daran??? Jede Zeitschrift versucht natürlich sofort nach Messen die neuen Modelle vorzustellen und zu testen, damit der Auflagezahlen passen.

Ich selber bin Möbelkonstrukteur, da ist es das gleich. Man nutz die Messe zum Ausloten der Produktideen, kommen diese gut an, kommt man in die Enge, die Serienreife zu schaffen. In der Zeit werden schon Werbefotos gemacht; tja, hat man dann kleinen Änderunegn, ist das Chos perfekt.


Peter


----------



## maaatin (23. Januar 2004)

Wegen der Geometrie des Pfadfinders: Die wird geprägt durch das gebogene Sitzrohr und den flachen  Sitzwinkel. D.h. kurzes Oberrohr trotz (vielleicht) gestreckterer Sitzposition, der Sattel ist ja weiter hinten!

Auf der Eurobike wurde mir das gebogene Rohr so erklärt: Versenkt man den Sattel, komme dieser weiter nach vorne und man habe mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.

Hier im Forum wurde es mal so erklärt: Beim Faunus streife bei der Einstellung für 140mm FW der Hinterreifen irgendwann am (geraden) Sitzrohr. Daher hätte man das Teil beim Pfadfinder wohl "aus dem Weg biegen" müssen.

Jetzt ist freies Raten angesagt...was denn nun stimmt. Vielleicht gibts ja noch weitere Erklärungen?  

Eines möchte ich in Bezug auf das Faunus zu bedenken geben: Die Tretlagerhöhe erscheint mir für ein Endurobike, daß auch mal über felsigen Untergrund bewegt wird, zu gering. Da sitzt man dann schnell mal mit der Kurbel auf - und macht nen Abflug. Das Pfadfinder ist in dieser Disziplin besser... Bei der Testfahrt auch mal darauf achten....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Endurance (23. Januar 2004)

Rate 2tens (habe das genau dieses Problem und fahre deshalb <2.35 Zoll).

Das mit der Tretlagerhöhe ist ebenfalls korrekt - ich komme mit meinem Scott Strike besser über Baumstämme.

Ciao


----------



## Stue (24. Januar 2004)

[email protected],

da ist was dran an Deinem Beitrag. Werde auf jeden Fall bei der Probefahrt darauf achten und - sobald ich Näheres in Erfahrung bringen kann - hier posten.

Stue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stue (12. Februar 2004)

______So, muss den Thread mal wieder etwas nach oben bringen.

Da ich fest entschlossen bin, dieses Jahr ein Enduro anzuschaffen, bräuchte ich mal kompetente Unterstützung. Angenommen ich würde mich für das neue Bergwerk Pfadfinder entscheiden, wie würdet ihr das Bike aufbauen?

Im Unklaren bin ich mir vor allem bei der Komponenten-Wahl wie Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze. Viel wichtiger sind jedoch die Gabelfrage und die Wahl der Laufräder.

Kurz zu mir. Bin nicht der leichteste, ca. 182 cm groß, Innenbeinlänge ca. 86 cm. Würde mich daher für ein M entscheiden (Probefahrt bleibt letztlich für die Größenwahl wie die Entscheidung für oder wider das Pfadfinder als Ganzes abzuwarten; leider gelingt es mir derzeit nicht, ein Pfadfinder zur Probefahrt aufzutreiben: Anthony, wie sieht es noch gleich mit der in Aussicht gestellten Vor-Ort-Probefahrt in Eurem Werk aus..?).

*Einsatzzweck:* Enduro, also Single-Trails oder schnellere ruppige Abfahrten (z.B. auch mal am Gardasee) mit viel Spaß bergab - aber auch uphill-tauglich ist wichtig. Das sollte ja mit dem Pfadfinder per se machbar sein. Ein geringes Gewicht steht somit nicht im Vordergrund, da Stabilität vorgeht. Letztlich brauchen unnötige Pfunde aber auch nicht sein...

*Gabelfrage:* Als Gabel hätte ich auf jeden Fall gerne eine mit Niveauausgleich. Bin die neue Manitou Minute-Serie zwar noch nicht gefahren, denke aber dass sie gut zum SPV-gedämpften Hinterbau des Pfadfinders passen sollte. Würde daher zu einer Minute One tendieren (Stahlfeder, stufenlos zwischen 100 und 130 mm verstellbar). Welche Alternativen seht ihr?

*Hinterbaudämpfer: * Manitou Swinger 4-Way

*Laufräder:* Hm, da bin ich mir noch unsicher. Leicht und stabil wäre ein Laufradsatz mit DT Hügi 240 und DT's Diskfelgen sowie DT Comp-Speichen. Gibt's zur Zeit für 319,- Euro z.B. bei Actionsports. Der Laufradsatz ist aber recht schmal und für ein solches, eher Enduro-lastiges Bike wäre vielleicht eine breitere Felge besser: z.B. XM 321 Disc mit DT Hügi FR-Naben und DT Comp-Speichen. Fahre halt eigentlich nicht so crazy (jetziger Laufradsatz hält auch: Taurus Disc mit DT Champion und DT Cerit), bin mir daher unsicher. Bei den Reifen würde ich zu Continental Vertical Protection 2,3" oder alternativ zu den neuen Schwalbe Albert 2,25" (Front light/Light) tendieren. Schläuche: Continental Latex, weils kaum Pannen damit gibt...

*Bremsen:* Da schwanke ich zwischen Magura Louise FR 2004 (sollen ja nicht das Problem der Vorjahrgänge haben) und Hope Mono M4 (letztere ist eine optische Augenweide und funzt bestimmt einwandfrei). Vorne wie hinten würde ich mit 180 mm-Scheibe fahren. Ein Profi-Entlüftungskid für Magura nenne ich halt schon mein eigen und Mineralöl klingt irgendwie ungiftiger...

*Antrieb und Schaltung:* Da ich bislang mit Shimano XT sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde ich diese Gruppe gerne wieder verbauen. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich aber bei meinem Enduro Dual Control-Schaltung fahren. Ginge mit den o.a. Bremsen ja auch schlecht. Also XT 04 kombinieren mit Rapid Fire 03-Hebeln?

*Sattel: * Geschmackssache - komme mit dem Flite Trans Am super zurecht. Für das Pfadfinder bestimmt auch tauglich. Alternative - fizik Gobi.

*Restliche Anbauteile:* Tja, jetzt kommts. Hier habe ich wirklich keine Vorstellungen. Was würdet ihr denn hier verbauen? Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe (fahre momentan ODI Lockon, funzen super), Steuersatz? Würde gerne möglichst viel davon von einem Hersteller und aus einer Serie nehmen (z.B. FSA?). *Hier brauche ich Hilfe...*

Was habe ich noch vergessen?

Stue [der die Comunity hoffentlich mit so einem langen Beitrag nicht nervt]

p.s.: Habe noch nie ein Bike komplett selber in Teilen zusammengekauft und zusammengeschraubt. Warte ansonsten mein Rädchen aber überwiegend selbst, hätte auch evtl. etwas Unterstützung im Bike-erprobten Bekanntenkreis. Lohnt das (Kosten vs. zeitlicher Aufwand) bzw. bekomme ich das selber hin (Können bzw. Geschicklichkeit)? Habe denke ich ganz gutes Werkzeug - bis auf Spezialgeschichten zum Steuersatzeinpressen und Gewindenachschneiden bzw. Bremsaufnahme planfräsen. Da müsste dann ein Händler ran und mir den Rahmen einwandfrei nachbereitet liefern. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht? Welche Tips könnt ihr mir geben? Welche(n) Händler empfehlen?


----------



## Endurance (13. Februar 2004)

LRS:
Bei Deiner Größe und dem entsprechendem Gewichtt nimm auf jeden Fall die breiteren Felgen. Die schmalen Mavic sind definitiv zu weich (verwinden sich bei mir im Wiegetritt enorm) die DT Felgen sind schon besser auch eher für Race/Marathon.

Lenker:
Syntace VRO (wenn's denn der Geldbeutel erlaubt). Die ODI habe ich auch will nix anderes. 

Steuersatz:
Race Face (bin zufrieden). Habe für mein neues Pfadfinder aber jetzt mal den Across bestellt (mal schauen wie lang der hält).

Bremse:
Fahre seit kurzem die Cleg => super. Die Mag FR 2004 sollte aber auch OK sein, hab' noch nichts anderes gehört.

Sattelstütze:
Race Face XY. Da ich Knieprobleme habe und entsprechend lange brauche bis ich die passende Pos. gefunden habe gibt's nichts besseres, da Klemmung einfach super einfach zu verstellen.

Gabel:
Auch wenn's nicht SPV ist. Evtl. die MZ Z1 FR (130mm Stahl) ist halt etwas schwer und ist im Wiegetritt natürlich nicht so ruhig wie eine SPV.


----------



## Stue (13. Februar 2004)

[email protected],

cool, dass Du Dir auch einen Pfadfinder aufbaust. Da können wir uns ja ein wenig austauschen. Bei den Laufrädern tendiere ich auch eher zu einer breiteren Felge wie der o.a. Mavic (Vorgänger der F219). Aber die DT-Felgen sollen ja wirklich auch sehr robust sein, weil sie eine recht hohe Speichenspannung vertragen. Gut eingespeicht müssten die doch bestimmt auch gehen - muss ich mir noch überlegen.

Syntace VRO habe ich momentan an meinem Red Bull montiert (Größe M mit Vector Lowrider Ultralight, 630 mm, 12°). Sollte ich wohl umbauen (habe noch den damals mit dem Red Bull gelieferten Vorbau und Lenker). Werde das Red Bull vermutlich eh verkaufen.

Als Steuersatz käme dann ein Acros in Frage, z.B. der AH 06. Leider wäre dann Stütze, Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi und Steuersatz nicht von einem Hersteller. Da das aber sowieso eher eine Optikfrage wäre, unbedingt alles aus einer Serie zu nehmen, sollte ich wohl nicht allzuviel Wert auf dieses Kriterium legen...   

Ist ja lustig: Fahre derzeit auch eine Race Face XY-Sattelstütze. Blöd halt, dass ich die nicht umbauen kann, da der Pfadfinder eine Stütze mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser benötigt.

Welche Pedale wirst Du fahren? Ich fahre momentan Schimano 646. Würde die wahrscheinlich aufs Pfadfinder schrauben.

Wer hat noch alternative Vorschläge?


----------



## maaatin (13. Februar 2004)

Hi Stue,

dann geb´ich ungefragt auch meinen Senf dazu. Denn ehrlich gesagt, es gibt am Bikekauf nix schöneres als die Vorfreude beim Aussuchen.*    Und da ich sei Dezember mein neues Bike habe, ist bei mir damit erst mal für ne Weile (toi, toi, toi) Schluß. Also mische ich mich bei anderen ein!

Zuerst zu den Laufrädern. Ich will nur fragen: Weshalb kein UST? Vielleicht hast Du ja deine Gründe. Aber aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, es gibt nichts besseres für ein Endurobike. Die Felge ist zwar schwerer, wegen der Spezialnippel, aber bei der Durchschlagsicherheit und vor allem bei Traktion und Seitenhalt ist UST den Schlauchreifen haushoch überlegen. Einen höheren Rollwiderstand konnte ich auch nicht feststellen. Und Luftverlust? Fehlanzeige. Voraussetzung: der Händler kennt sich mit Schlauchlos aus und wurde (z.B. vom Mavic-Vertreter) instruiert, wie man damit umgeht und er läßt den Kunden an seinem Wissen auch teilhaben.
Ich würde daher zu Mavic Crossmax XL Disc oder Crossmax Enduro Disc raten. (Oder ein 24er LRS mit Mavic XM 819 Disc und 2,0-1,8-2,0er DT-Speichen. Mein Cannondale hat diese LR-Kombi.)
Reifen: Michelin Hot S UST 2,2er. Der Hot ist auch als Schlauchreifen z.B. bei Nässe schon wesentlich besser als ein Vertical Pro, wie ich nach zwei Jahren Vert.Pro "erschreckt" feststellen mußte.

Steuersatz: Race Face, weil funzt bei meinem alten Rad seit 3 Jahren völlig unauffällig.
Vorbau-Lenker: VRO, weil kann man die Sitzposition am neuen Rad schön einpegeln. 
Sattelstützen -oder Bremsentip gibts keinen. Ich kenne im ersten Fall nur mitgelieferte "Billigstützen", im zweiten Fall, habe ich nur (positive) Erfahrungen mit älteren Hope-Bremsen....
Schaltung. Wie wärs mit den neuen Sram X.9 Triggern? 

Gabel: Ich persönlich hätte mir die Z1 SL 130mm, gekauft, wenn ich nicht ein Cannondale mit Lefty gekauft hätte. Die SL ist leicht und sicher zuverlässig mit dem offenen Ölbad...und nur ca. 2bar Druck, die wird nicht undicht.
Dämpfer: SPV funzt sehr gut, nimm den 4-Weg, dann kannst Du die Progression einstellen, es könnte sein daß die Kinematik der Berwerk-Viergelenker nicht progressiv genug ist (war mein Eindruck beim Faunus mit Sid-Dämfper).

Oder: Das Pfadfinder als Komplettrad nach Berwerk-Katalog? Ist wohl am günstigsten...Bei der Kurbel könnte man noch sparen und die viel schönere (alte XT)(FC-M572)LX-2004-Kurbel(FC-M572) nehmen.

Gruß Martn

*Ist wahrscheinlich eine (männliche) Variante des "Klamottenkaufs".


----------



## Endurance (13. Februar 2004)

@Stue


> Welche Pedale wirst Du fahren?


Die neuen 647 sind bestellt (kommen im März raus). Im Prinzip XTR mit Metellkäfig und da ich mit meinen XTR nur positive Erfahrungen habe (auch in schnee und matsch) und mir die 424 mit Plastikkäfig ständig kaputt gehen => 647.

Die F219 ist OK fahre ich mit meiner Rohloff und ist stabil. Vorne fahre ich momentan 321Disc eher für Downhill und für mich eigentlich doch "zu stabil".
An meinem "Race Scott" DT Felge+ Tune bzw. 240s nicht für "rauhes" Terrain aber sonst super.

@ maaatin: Zu Thema UST:
Mache gerade (heute zusammengebaut) einen Test mit dem Eclipse set. D.h. Rohloff+F219+Eclipse+Fat Albert UST. Mal schauen was der Langzeittest hergibt. Zumindest scheint das System (die ersten drei Stunden) dicht zu sein. Da ich hier (Nähe Stuttgart) ständig Probleme mit Dornen habe hoffe ich daß dies mit der Dichtflüssigkeit + UST Mantel vorbei ist. UST hat für mich den Nachteil des Gewichtes der Matel ist 2-300gr schwerer + schwerere Felge bzw. Eclipse. Macht insgesamt ca. 300-400gr pro LR. Für Enduro ist das für mich akzeptabel (deswegen Test). Für Marathon oder CC zu schwer.

bye


----------



## Brägel (13. Februar 2004)

Dann will ich euch meinen Plan auch nicht vorenthalten:

Konzept: Tourenstabilomat für ausgewachsenen Brägel

Faunus, Black Platinum 90-120, DT 210 L, Thomson Elite, Fizik Gobi (ist ein Versuch), Chris King No Thread Set, Syntace Eco Stem und Ecolite (vorerst um die Position zu finden, später wirds dann leichter), Hügi 240 + DT Comp + Pro Lock + XM 321 + Albert light hinten und Big Jim Front Only mit Conti Latex, XT Shifter (Rapid Fire), Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette - alles XT 03, Kurbel + Innenlager XT 04, 520er Pedale (später 959er - das ist der Restgeiz) und last but not least Hope Mono M4 200/180


----------



## Stue (13. Februar 2004)

[email protected],

stimmt - an UST hatte ich bislang gar nicht gedacht. In meiner Gruppe hier in D'dorf fährt dummerweise keiner UST, so dass ich nicht auf Erfahrungen aus erster Hand zurückgreifen kann. Aber dazu haben wir ja zum Glück das Forum!   Hm, muss das mit dem Gewicht (s. Beitrag von Endurance in diesem Thread) mal durchkalkulieren.

Momentan tendiere ich gefühlsmäßig eher zur DT-Felge mit DT Hügi 240-Naben. Sollten für meine Zwecke reichen. Ist ja schließlich nur Tour bzw. Enduro vom Einsatzzweck her. Gute Idee wäre aber auch die DT Hügi 240 mit einer breiten Felge á la so wie Brägels Wahl zu kombinieren. Bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen. Wäre nochmal gute Gewichtsersparnis zu den DT Hügi Fr-Naben. Für den wesentlichen Teil der Laufradstabilität zeichnen ja ohnehin eher Felge und Speichen, die gut gespannt sind, verantwortlich - zumindest bei meinem Einsatzprofil.

Über die Schaltung muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen. Die neuen SRAM-Trigger müsste ich mir mal näher ansehen. Eine Alternative sind sie bestimmt. Habe halt bis dato sehr gute Erfahrungen mit XT gemacht.


[email protected]ägel,

Thema Reifen. Deine Auswahl bringt mich auch auf eine Idee. Vielleicht sollte ich von den Verticals Abstand nehmen. Fahre zwar jetzt schon meinen dritten Satz, bin aber eigentlich bei Nässe - also insbesondere im Herbst/Winter mit denen nicht so zufrieden. Neulich schmierte mein Vorderrad unvorhergesehen in einer Kurve auf einem Schotterweg weg. Als ich mir die Stelle nochmal genauer ansah, stellte ich fest, dass ein Stück Asphalt unter dem wenigen Schotter hervorlugte. Dort hats mich halt schmierseifenähnlich weggefegt (kein Glatteis oder so, nur nasser Asphalt mit ein wenig losem Schotter). Naja, welcher grobstollige Reifen hat in solchen Situationen schon guten Grip. Etwas besser mit feuchten Bedingungen müsste der Big Jim in der Front-only-Mischung zurechtkommen. Deshalb ist Deine Wahl, Brägel, hier bestimmt sehr gut. Könnte für mich auch in Frage kommen.

Ansonsten finde ich Deine Ausstattung sehr gut und sorgfältig gewählt. Der Fizik Gobi ist mir ja auch schon aufgefallen. Muss den mal Probe sitzen.

Du hast doch anstelle des DT-Dämpfers überlegt, evtl. einen SPV zu verbauen. Haste Dir das mittlerweile aus dem Kopf geschlagen? Wie weit ist Dein Aufbau, bist Du schon in der "Akquise" oder steht Probefahrt im Bergwerk noch aus?


[email protected],

wusste gar nicht, dass es neue 647-Pedale demnächst gibt. Würden sich bestimmt exzellent an einem niegelnagelneuen Pfadfinder machen...  

Ein Bergwerk Pfadfinder in der original Ausstattung würde knapp über 4.000,- Euro liegen. Das ist mir dann doch eine Spur zu heftig. Möchte da doch deutlich drunter liegen - das geht auch. Habe ja schon mal vorsichtig kalkuliert.

Poste mal Deine Zusammenstellung des Pfadfinders. Auf welches Gesamtgewicht kommst Du etwa mit Deiner Auswahl?

Wer von euch konnte das Pfadfinder überhaupt schon mal probefahren?

Stue


----------



## Endurance (14. Februar 2004)

@Stue


> Poste mal Deine Zusammenstellung des Pfadfinders.



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl:
Pfadfinder (schwarz/beige matt Größe M) hätte beinahe das FR genommen aber dann wären nochmals >0,5KG auf die Waage gekommen, Rohloff/F219/FAT Albert UST/Eclipse, DT 240FR Steckachse/Mavic321D/FAT Albert, MZ Z1 FR 2003 oder Manitou Min 1:00 wenn die Z1 nicht mehr passt, Manitou SPV 4 Way, Syntace VRO, ODI Lock On, The Cleg FR, Race Face XY Sattelstütze, Selle Italie Titanium TriGel (oder so ähnlich), XTR Saint 38Blatt (single)   , PD-M647 Pedale, Roox Chaindog

so und nun zum Gewicht (über den Preis reden wir besser nicht   ), wie schon vermutet zumindest wenn man die obigen Teile kennt nicht gerade Fliegengewicht. Ich habe zur Zeit an meinem Faunus ähnliches (Teile werden wiederverwendet und Faunus verkauft) und schätze das Gesamtgewicht inklusive alle Anbauteile sollte so bei 16KG liegen
==> Rad ist Mischung aus Enduro/FR. Ziel war/Ist ein unkaputtbares Bike. Da mein Faunus jetzt schon zwischen 15-16kg (je nach Reifen) wiegt erschreckt mich das nicht, zumal ich noch mein 10-11kg Racebike habe.
Ach ja ich selbst wiege zwischen 79und 87KG je nach Trainigszustand (aktuell 84)

viel spaß beim weiteren zusammenstellen...


----------



## Brägel (14. Februar 2004)

Stue schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]ägel,
> Vielleicht sollte ich von den Verticals Abstand nehmen. Fahre zwar jetzt schon meinen dritten Satz, bin aber eigentlich bei Nässe - also insbesondere im Herbst/Winter mit denen nicht so zufrieden.
> 
> Etwas besser mit feuchten Bedingungen müsste der Big Jim in der Front-only-Mischung zurechtkommen.
> Stue



Der Vertical hat bei Nässe noch nie was getaugt. Der Big Jim Front Only ist nicht etwas besser, sondern deutlich besser. Für den King Jim gilt natürlich das gleiche, der passt aber leider nicht rein und ich will aus welchen Gründen auch immer vorne nicht breiter fahren wie hinten.



			
				Stue schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten finde ich Deine Ausstattung sehr gut und sorgfältig gewählt. Der Fizik Gobi ist mir ja auch schon aufgefallen. Muss den mal Probe sitzen.
> 
> Du hast doch anstelle des DT-Dämpfers überlegt, evtl. einen SPV zu verbauen. Haste Dir das mittlerweile aus dem Kopf geschlagen? Wie weit ist Dein Aufbau, bist Du schon in der "Akquise" oder steht Probefahrt im Bergwerk noch aus?
> Stue



Das einzige, was mir an der Ausstattung noch Sorgen macht ist die Gabel, da es scheinbar nur einen Federnsatz bis 86 kg gibt. Da will ich zwar sowieso drunter, aber das kann noch etwas dauern. Hoffentlich geht das gut mit dem Sag.

Gobi ist wie gesagt ein Versuch, keine Ahnung ob der meinem Hintern taugt. Ich dachte halt das Gewicht ist für einen Tourenesel gerade noch erträglich und wenns dann auf langen Strecken bequemer wäre ... na ja mal sehen.

Da meine Freundin das Faunus hat, kann ich ständig beobachten wie es wippt und ich meine das hält sich in Grenzen. Dann ist er auch bewährt, leichter und billiger. Wenn mich irgendwann der zweite-Frühling-Wahnsinn oder sowas packt kommt vielleicht noch ein richtiger Freerider her mit min. 150 mm v + h und da kann dann SPV rein.

Da Dämpfer und Rahmen dann klar sind, kann ich auf den Testride verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (17. Februar 2004)

> Das einzige, was mir an der Ausstattung noch Sorgen macht ist die Gabel, da es scheinbar nur einen Federnsatz bis 86 kg gibt. Da will ich zwar sowieso drunter, aber das kann noch etwas dauern. Hoffentlich geht das gut mit dem Sag.



@ Brägel: Dann versuch es doch mal mit der Z1 SL. Ein Kumpel hat die seit kurzem. Das Ansprechverhalten ist top. Er fährt bei 85 kg Fahrergewicht ca. 2 Bar in de Positivkammer. Die Gabel sollte also auch für 0,1 Tonner noch Spielraum haben. Und die Absenkung des EEC verhilft zu wahren  Kletterorgien. Der Rest staunt nur noch... Die Gabel wiegt übrigens zeimlich genau 2 kg.



> Ein Bergwerk Pfadfinder in der original Ausstattung würde knapp über 4.000,- Euro liegen. Das ist mir dann doch eine Spur zu heftig. Möchte da doch deutlich drunter liegen - das geht auch. Habe ja schon mal vorsichtig kalkuliert.


Ich weiß ja nicht, aber alleine bei den Rahmenpreisen von Bergwerk - ganz zu schweigen von den Dämpferpreisen - lohnt sich doch bestimmt nur ein Komplettrad? Und mit ein paar Prozenten und ner billigeren Kurbel... kommt man  doch auf auf 3750  runter - oder nicht. Der Vorteil eines Komplettrades ist, daß alles zusammenpaßt. Und wenns Probleme gibt, kannst Du dich beim Händler oder bei Bergwerk beschweren....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Brägel (18. Februar 2004)

maatin,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe heute die Nachricht von centurion erhalten, dass es doch einen Federnkit für Fahrergewichte bis zu 100 kg gibt. Dann ist ja alles klar. ich bleib bei der Platinum.


----------



## Stue (21. Februar 2004)

[email protected], Jungs,

jetzt kommen mal meine detaillierten Überlegungen zum Aufbau des Pfadfinders (Gewichtsangaben weitestgehend von Weight Weenies). Ziel ist es, knapp um die 13 kg (ohne Pedale, zwecks besserer Vergleichbarkeit) zu bleiben:

Rahmen: Pfadfinder, Größe M (2900 g)
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air 4-Way (463 g)
Gabel: Maniou Minute One, Disc only (1841 g)
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT 03 (265 g)
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT 03 (480 g)
Umwerfer: Schimano Deore XT 04, FD-M761 (170 g)
Bremse vo.: Magura Louise FR, 180 mm (440 g)
Bremse hi.: Magura Louise FR, 180 mm (420 g)
Kurbel inkl. Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT 04, FC-M760, 175 mm (865 g)
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT 03, 11-34 Z. (295 g)
Kette: Shimano Deore XT 03, CN-HG 93 (290 g, abgelängt)
Felge vo.: DT Swiss XR 4.1D (425 g)
Felge hi.: DT Swiss XR 4.1D (425 g)
Nabe vo.: DT Hügi 240 Disc (165 g)
Nabe hi.: DT Hügi 240 Disc (270 g)
Speichen (64 Stck.): DT Competition, 2,0-1,8 (382 g)
Speichennippel (64 Stck.): DT Prolock, Alu (20 g)
Felgenband (Velox): 30 g
Reifen vo.: Albert Light Front Only, 2,25" (595 g)
Reifen hi.: Albert Light, 2,25" (595 g)
Schläuche: Continental Latex (280 g)
Steuersatz: Acros AH 06 (90 g)
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem, Größe M (205 g)
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider, 630 mm, 12° (238 g)
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY Zero, 27,2/400 mm (290 g)
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Trans Am (235 g)
Griffe: ODI Lock On (132 g)
Sattelklemme: Bergwerk (45 g)
Schnellspanner: DT Swiss (109 g)

*Summe: 13040 g*

Puh, lange Aufzählung  

Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe und Sattel habe ich bereits, Rest würde ich wohl neu kaufen müssen...   Was würdet ihr ändern?


----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2004)

Stue schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> 
> Schnellspanner: DT Swiss (109 g)
> 
> ...



Genau das würde ich ändern. Die Schnellspanner taugen nix wegen der Plastikschalen (kannst geschnekt haben von mir). Nimm XT (vielleicht + 10 g) Die Syntace Schraubgriffe sind 40 g leichter. Beim Sattel kannst du mit besserem Komfort auch noch mal min. 50 g sparen (z. B. Terry GTO)

Ansonsten sehr clever zusammengestellt. + Pedale + Züge + Tacho + Kettenstrebenschutz + Steuerlagerschutz werden es wohl ca. 13,5 kg werden. Super für ein dermaßen stabiles, komfortables und alltagstaugliches Enduro. Viel Hirn rein gesteckt. Wird sich lohnen.


----------



## Stue (22. Februar 2004)

[email protected] Brägel,

freue mich super auf das Bike. Gut Ding will allerdings noch ein wenig Weile haben. Habe aber gestern den Anfang gemacht und unten Stehendes auf Ebay für einen sehr guten Preis ersteigert (281,- Euro; Angebote dieser Art von den Laufradprofis gibts dort ja mehrere). Ich weiss, man fängt ja eigentlich mit Rahmen und Gabel an - aber der Grundpreis steigt bei den aktuell bei Ebay geposteten Angeboten (letzten Monat 270,- Euro und ab nächster Woche 290,- Euro; da musste ich zuschlagen):

DT Hügi 240 disc/XR 4.1D-Laufradsatz

Danke für den Tip mit den Schnellspannern. Dann lass ich das mal lieber und besorge mir XT-Schnellspanner.

Damit habe ich jetzt:

- Laufradsatz
- Lenker
- Vorbau
- Griffe (bleiben, da super komfortabel und praktisch - letztlich Geschmackssache; aber stimmt schon: schwer sind sie schon)
- Sattel (gehe hier lieber keine Experimente ein, da ich mit dem Selle Italia super zurecht komme)

Bei den Zügen werde ich Gore Ultralight verwenden. Habe bislang immer Gore gefahren. Sind zwar teuer, aber ich hatte bislang nie Probleme - obwohl sie im Forum ja nicht immer so gut wegkommen.

Hast Du beim Kettenstrebenschutz einen Tip?

Was macht Dein Aufbau, welche Teile haste schon?


----------



## Nomercy (22. Februar 2004)

@Stue

Hallo. Sorry, daß ich mich reinhänge, aber zwei Sachen hätte ich da:

1.) Sattel: "Selle Italia FLITE SLR XP Trans Am" 185g.  Guter Kompromiss aus einem niedrigen Gewicht, akzeptablen Komfort, guter Optik und Haltbarkeit.

2.) Kettenstrebenschutz: "Speedstuff". Ist bisher der bzgl. Material und Verschluß solideste, den ich hatte.

Gruß Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (22. Februar 2004)

stue,

wenn du mit dem Sattel so gut klar kommst dann würd ich bei dem Bikekonzept auch auf die paar Gramm pfeifen. Never Change a winning Team. Das gilt wohl für nen Tourensattel ganz besonders.

Kettenstrebenschutz: Ich hab auch den Speedstuff und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Er ist etwas dicker als andere, die ich schon hatte bzw. die bei uns an anderen Bikes sind. Verdreht sich irgendwie nicht so leicht und hält ewig. Gibts  glaube ich in Rot, Blau oder Schwarz.

Ich würde auch einen Schutz fürs Steuerrohr unten dran machen. Darunter ne gute Packung Lagerfett und du hast definitiv keine Probleme mit Dreck und Wasser. Wenn das Ding nass ist, mach ich es nach der Fahrt ab zum Trocknen.

Wenns fertig ist unbedingt mit Bild posten

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Stue (22. Februar 2004)

[email protected]ägel,

danke für die Tips. Dann wirds wohl ein Speedstuff werden. An einen Schutz für das Steuerrohr hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

Bild folgt natürlich. Wird aber noch 'ne Weile dauern, bis ich alles komplett habe. Sobald es warm wird und der Frühling kräftig da ist, sollte es allerdings stehen - das neue Schätzchen.

Bis dahin wir mir mein treues Red Bull noch gute Dienste leisten. Hm, werde es dann wohl ausschlachten und den Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel zu verkaufen versuchen. Würde nämlich gerne mit den übrig gebliebenen Komponenten ein Hardtail aufbauen - aber das verschiebe ich als weiteres Projekt erst einmal auf den kommenden Winter...


----------



## Stue (28. Februar 2004)

_____Habe gestern meinen Laufradsatz per Post bekommen. Ging alles super schnell bei Action Sports. Als ich das Paket mit dem ersteigerten Laufradsatz auspackte, war ich jedoch sehr enttäuscht: Sowohl am Vorder- als auch am Hinterrad waren kleinere Kratzer in den schwarz elxoierten DT Swiss XR 4.1d-Felgen. Außerdem waren die Aufkleber beschädigt. An der Verpackung kann es nicht gelegen haben - diese war unversehrt und die Laufräder im Karton ordentlich per Luftpolsterfolie verpackt.

Ich denke, dass die Kratzer (blankes Alu sichtbar) von der Montage herrühren (vielleicht beim Speichenanziehen mehrfach mit Werkzeug abgerutscht? Wie gesagt, sind zwar nur kleinere Kratzer, aber bei einem niegelnagelneuen Laufradsatz - zumal in dieser Preisklasse - inakzeptabel.

Habe heute bei Action Sports angerufen und reklamiert, Laufräder wieder verpackt und per Post zurückgesendet. Erwarte nun einen neuen, makellosen Laufradsatz... Zur Verteidigung von Action Sports muss ich sagen, dass mir sofort ein kostenfreier Austausch angeboten wurde. Dennoch ärgerlich, weil die Kratzer jedem Einäugigen bei der Endkontrolle hätten auffallen müssen.   Da wird doch wohl im Internet keine "B-Ware" versteigert (hatte jedenfalls bisher keine Klagen hier im Forum lesen können)...?


----------



## joerghag (4. März 2004)

hi stue,
hast du beim sattel schon mal an den fizik alliante gedacht?
ist sehr leicht und auch für lange touren bequem.
gruß joerg


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. März 2004)

Hi @ all, 

jetzt möchte ich mich auch mal in die Diskussion einmischen.. Vorneweg zum Pfadfinder: die Rahmen werde bis Mitte des Monats beim Händler sein. Wir warten leider immer noch auf die Wippen. Die Schnnellspanner für die Dämpferverstellung sind mittlerweile eingetroffen.   

Den Test Termin könnten wir auf Ende März legen, d. h. wenn sich einige Leute finden, die hier dreckig werden wollen.   
Wer kann wann? Termine zwischen dem 22 & 31 März stehen zur Auswahl....

Da ich ebenfalls in der misslichen Lage bin mir ein Pfadfinder aufzubauen, stand ich vor folgender Entscheidung: entweder in Richtung C&C (mit leichteren Parts) oder mehr in Richtung Enduro / FR (Shimano Saint).
Meine Entscheidung ist jetzt auf folgende Parts gefallen:

Rahmen: Pfadfinder, Größe M 
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 210 L (200 mm) oder Swinger SPV (190mm)
Gabel: Manitou Minute 3.0
Schaltwerk: SRAM XO
Schalthebel: SRAM XO
Umwerfer: Schimano Deore XT 04
Bremse vo.: Shimano Saint 203 mm oder Magura Louise FR, 180 mm
Bremse hi.: Shimano Saint 203 mm    oder Magura Louise FR, 180 mm
Kurbel inkl. Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT 04
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT 03
Kette: Shimano Deore XT 03
Laufrad vo.: Xentis Carbon
Laufrad hi.: Xentis Carbon
Reifen vo.: Albert Light Front Only, 2,25"
Reifen hi.: Albert Light, 2,25"
Steuersatz: Chris King (Rasta)
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem, Größe M
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider, 630 mm, 9°
Sattelstütze: Thomson 400 mm
Sattel: fizik Gobi (laut AnthonyXIV der beste Sattel derzeit)
Griffe: Syntace
Sattelklemme: Bergwerk

Naja mal sehn was das dann wiegen wird. Zum Test Tag könnte das gute Stück evtl. schon fertig sein. Danke an Stue für die schöne Übersicht 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## tomblume (4. März 2004)

das mit den xentis poser-laufrädern ist nicht dein ernst, oder?

tom


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. März 2004)

@ tomblume, 

doch doch... Muss doch wissen wie die sich fahren 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> *snip*
> Dämpfer: DT Swiss 210 L (200 mm) oder Swinger SPV (190mm)
> *snip*



Na nu? Warum den DT Swiss mit 200 mm und den Swinger nur mit 190 mm?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. März 2004)

@ Tyrolens, 

klar passt auch ein DT Swiss mit 190 mm rein, aber der 200er ist neu im Programm und ist sensibler noch besser in der Performance. Er passt gerae so ins Pfadfinder und deshalb wirds eben getestet!
Leichter ist der Dämpfer noch dazu!

Übrigens gehören die Xentis Laufräder auch zu den Leichtgewichten auf dem Markt.   


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Stue (4. März 2004)

[email protected],
ja, hm, beim Sattel muss ich mal schauen. Komme mit meinem halt bestens zurecht. Fizik könnte aber eine Alternative sein. Werde mir neben dem Alicante auch mal den Gobi in Natura ansehen. Vielen Dank für den Tip! Was treibt einen coolen Fusion Raid-Fahrer ins Bergwerk-Forum?

[email protected],
wir möchten dann gerne einen detaillierten Fahrbericht hier lesen. Testfahren wäre super. Sollten mal einen Termin ausgucken. Für die Berufstätigen unter uns, die von weiter anreisen müssten, käme dann ja nur ein Samstag in Frage. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und ein Händler in meiner Nähe hat dann Mitte des Monats ein fahrbereites Pfadfinder in Größe M zum Kurztest da.

Hast ein gute Ausstattung gewählt. Bei den Laufrädern wäre ich allerdings auch skeptisch. Habe übrigens meine bei Action Sports reklamierten immer noch nicht zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (5. März 2004)

Zu dem Carbon LRS:

Über die Optik was zu sagen erübrigt sich, bei den "elegant geschwungenen" Rohren des Pfadfinder-Rahmens.   

Aber bezgl. der Haltbarkeit hab ich nicht nur wegen des Ursprungslandes Österreich meine Bedenken. Man beachte das folgende Zitat aus dem Internetauftritt des Herstellers:

Felgenhöhe  	40 mm
Speichen 	vier (tension optimized profile)
Seitensteifigkeit VR *) 	93,2 / 83,7 N/mm
Seitensteifigkeit HR *) 	89,5 / 80,3 N/mm
Bremsfläche 	DISK BREAK ONLY
Empf. Bremsbelag 	Bremsscheiben mit 6-Loch-Aufnahme (IS 2000) 
 

Gruß Martin


----------



## joerghag (5. März 2004)

Stue schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected],
> ... Was treibt einen coolen Fusion Raid-Fahrer ins Bergwerk-Forum?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## tomblume (6. März 2004)

AnthonyXIV
Übrigens gehören die Xentis Laufräder auch zu den Leichtgewichten auf dem Markt.   


kohlefaser am mtb - ich weiss nicht ....
ein paar ordentliche steinschläge und die laminierung geht flöten.

beim rennrad keine diskussion aber auf einem freerider ?

gruss, tom


----------



## Endurance (28. März 2004)

Hi Leute,

da ich gestern meinen Rahmen erhalten habe und den Rest des Tages damit verbrachte das Radl zu montieren hier mein erster Eindruck (850hm, 40 km Tour)vom Rad. Ich vergleiche hier mit einem Faunus Endurance (bis auf SPV Dämpfer gleich) siehe mein Bike (links).

1. Downhill: PF besser - kleinere Sprünge u. schnellere Passagen sind vom Gefühl her kontrollierter
2. Singletrail: PF besser, da etwas quirliger (wendiger) in engen Kurven
3. Kleinere (~40cm) Drops (größerer traue ich mir und dem Rahmen noch nicht zu). PF Landung ist definitiv sanfter. Reifen schlägt auch nicht mehr ans Sattelrohr.
4. Gewicht: PF ist ca. 2-300gr schwerer (liegt eher am Dämpfer als am Rahmen)
5. SPV: Habe das Problem das beim Abschrauben immer relativ viel (in Relation zum Kammervolumen) Luft entweicht und so der Druck eher Glückssache ist (kleine Luftkammer)
6. Dämpfer Hauptkammer: befüllen ist OK da relativ großes Volumen.
7. Zugstufe: Hier ist der DT Swiss deutlich besser. Beim Manitou ist die Einstellung schwieriger zu finden
8. Maximal Druck Hauptkammer: für schwerer Fahrer (>90kg) ist der Dämpfer wohl nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. ich fahre kanpp 10Bar (erlaubt sind 12) in der kurzen Federwegsvariante (83kg)

Mein Fazit: 
Rahmen bzw. Gesamtrad ist in vielen Details besser als das Endurance (für meine Anwendung). Vom Manitou Dämpfer bin ich nicht restlos überzeugt, gerade beim Uphill habe ich mehr erwartet (versuche die SPV Kammer aber noch in den Griff zu kriegen).


----------



## Lumix (28. März 2004)

Glüchwunsch von meiner Seite.

Hey, poste mal Bilder !!!!

Peter


----------



## Endurance (28. März 2004)

Guckst Du unter

http://www.paradies-welten.de/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm

oder 

www.paradies-welten.de unter Bereich Bike/Technk/Antrieb


----------



## Nomercy (28. März 2004)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. 
Ist ja ein Traumbike geworden. 

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Lasse (8. April 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du unter
> 
> http://www.paradies-welten.de/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm
> 
> ...



Wie gehts denn mit den 647ern? Wollte die auch als Alternative zu den ständig brechenden 424ern haben, aber bei dem Teil ist der Käfig ja genau aus dem gleichen Plastik  Schon mal gegen nen Stein gedonnert?

Schickes Bike - the Cleg und Rohloff - da dürfte der preis aber auch jenseits der 4000 liegen oder?


----------



## Endurance (8. April 2004)

> Wie gehts denn mit den 647ern?



Scheinen haltbarer (rein optisch) wie die 424. Ich habe meine 424 hauptsächlich durch gewaltsames einklicken (Matsch) zerstört. Hier scheinen die neuen besser zu sein, da offene Bauweise um die Achse.
Richtige Erfahrungswerte kann ich aber in der kurzen Zeit noch nicht nennen.

Zum Preis: klar Einzelpreise liegen bei weit über 4000, da muß man eben nach und nach dazukaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (17. April 2004)

Hi, 
vielleicht ist der Pfadfinder auch nur ein ausbügeln des problems beim faunus mit dem hinterrad.cleverer schachzug oder?
man macht aus den fehlern einfach eine neue bike generation.


----------



## Endurance (17. April 2004)

@Ollo:
Was hätte Bergwerk machen sollen? EIn neues Bike mit den selben Problemen entwickeln? Es ist doch nur normal, dass man versucht Produkte zu verbessern.

Ich sehe das Pfadfinder übrigens nicht zwingend als Faunus Ersatz, da auch nochmals mehr Federweg und eine Spur stabiler gebaut (zumindest sind die Rohdurchmesser wohl noch etwas gewachsen). Außerdem wird das Faunus weiterhin produziert.


----------

